# Comparison of noise levels of table saws?



## gominosensei (Jan 9, 2013)

Has anyone done a comparison of how much noise different brands of table saws make?

I always wear hearing protection, but even if noise isn't painful or damaging, it's still fatiguing.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Generally Db levels are cited in reviews done by 
magazines like Fine Woodworking.

My current saw is made in Europe and is louder
than a standard cabinet saw… some of which are
not very loud when they aren't cutting.

You can add foam to the inside of a cabinet
to absorb noise. I plan to give it a try someday.


----------



## Fettler (Dec 6, 2012)

I use to have a direct drive Delta contractor saw before i bought my 1946 Unisaw a couple years ago. That was the definition of loud. My unisaw is quieter than a washing machine running without anything in it.

Most of the noise comes from the blade.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Most of the noise will come from the blade slicing through the air. Some blades are louder than others. I find that dado blades are the most quiet. There really won't be much difference in noise coming from the machine itself. Direct drive saws will be more noisier than belt drive saws because of the universal motor vs the induction motor. Think of how loud miter saws and "Skil" type saws are with their universal motors.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree with MrRon. The noise on my PM66 varies with the type of blade. I have some blades that are fairly quiet buy I have a couple of Forrest blades that really whine in just the air.


----------



## JSilverman (Mar 31, 2011)

I can tell you my new 3hp PCS saw stop is a lot quieter than the Powermatic contractors saw it replaced last week-both with the same Forrest WW II blade. I figure the mass of the saw and the cabinet vs open stand have a lot to do with that.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

A lot of things contribute to noise level….the type of motor and drive system being pretty significant contributors. The blade being another. All portable jobsite saws or portable bench saws with direct drive universal motors will scream in comparison to a belt drive saw with an induction of any type, even without a blade.


----------



## gominosensei (Jan 9, 2013)

Cool, thanks everyone. I have a small portable job site saw now and am shopping for a cabinet saw, so it sounds like it's going to end up being a lot quieter no matter what.


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

I just bought a Sawstop 1.75 pcs and it is a lot louder than my old craftsman contractor saw. I think it has to do with the wood cabinet my old saw was on and there was usually sawdust in the bin below. It also has to do with the standard crappy blade guard they supply. I have the optional guard on order, this is also with the same blade.
Mike


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Blade noise is the big factor as Mr. Ron said. There is a big differnce in a full kerf blade and a thin kerf blade too. When I changed from a thin kerf Woodorker II to a WW II full kerf blade, it scared me when I turned it on for the first time. It "sang" a lot louder than the thin kerf. Cabinet saws, by virtue of their construction are quieter than all others, stationary or hand held. Thats why a whole s***tload of framing carpenters are hard of hearing. The standard circular saw and the worm drive saws are ear killers and most framers do not use hearing protection. I suggest that you use hearing protection no matter what kind of saw you are using. I have a lot of high frequency hearing loss and ear ringing due to power tools and rock n' roll amps blaring behind me. The amps were 35 years ago, but the power tools are from the last 35 years. It took a long time to learn the hard lesson. My Griz TS is very quiet, especially without the blade


----------

